# Brahms Piano Works



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

So, I am a pianist and I study at conservatory. I need to learn one of the late opuses of Brahms and was thinking of either Op 116 or Op 119. So which of these to would you suggest for me to learn? Technique is not a problem. Which would suit best with other pieces I have learnt recently? (Op 109 by Beethoven, D 845 by Schubert, Barcarolle by Chopin and Waldszenen by Schumann)
And which of the two works do you prefer?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

How familiar are you with Brahms (esp. late Brahms) and have you played anything by him before?

My advice - considering your situation and recent repertoire - would be to go with Op. 116, though I personally might slightly prefer Op. 119 as a whole. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Op.119, definitely. Extremely subtle pieces, maybe the best he did for piano.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Beebert said:


> So, I am a pianist and I study at conservatory. I need to learn one of the late opuses of Brahms and was thinking of either Op 116 or Op 119. So which of these to would you suggest for me to learn? Technique is not a problem. Which would suit best with other pieces I have learnt recently? (Op 109 by Beethoven, D 845 by Schubert, Barcarolle by Chopin and Waldszenen by Schumann)
> And which of the two works do you prefer?


If you are studying at a conservatory I also take it that you have other classes, maybe work a part time job, or have other interests that may require your time. If this be the case, if you have some time constraints, I would go with Opus 119 for the simple reason that there is less music to learn. However, if you have a lot of time to put into this project, go with Opus 116. Having 7 late piano works by Brahms under your belt is too good to pass up.

BTW, I hope you thanked your mom for driving you to piano lessons all those years.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> If you are studying at a conservatory I also take it that you have other classes, maybe work a part time job, or have other interests that may require your time. If this be the case, if you have some time constraints, I would go with Opus 119 for the simple reason that there is less music to learn. However, if you have a lot of time to put into this project, go with Opus 116. Having 7 late piano works by Brahms under your belt is too good to pass up.
> 
> BTW, I hope you thanked your mom for driving you to piano lessons all those years.


I study classical piano full time so I have time for both, but of course Op 116 will be a slightly bigger project. I agree about Op 116 no 2, but maybe Op 119 is easier to grasp as a whole?

Hehe I would have thanked her but I started playing the piano at age 16 so she never drove me to any lessons hehe.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

In my experience, _interpreting_ Brahms is infinitely more challenging that getting all the notes right, even though his scores can be tough to read. These late piano works have a deep psychological mystique, a very visceral Romanticism; that require a very delicate and intelligent application of rubato, contrapuntal voicing, etc. I personally prefer Op. 116, but I would recommend that, whichever you choose, not to take the task lightly! I've played 118/2 and 117/1, and was trying to learn the other two in 117, but decided to set it aside until I honed my interpretive skills further.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> In my experience, _interpreting_ Brahms is infinitely more challenging that getting all the notes right, even though his scores can be tough to read. These late piano works have a deep psychological mystique, a very visceral Romanticism; that require a very delicate and intelligent application of rubato, contrapuntal voicing, etc. I personally prefer Op. 116, but I would recommend that, whichever you choose, not to take the task lightly! I've played 118/2 and 117/1, and was trying to learn the other two in 117, but decided to set it aside until I honed my interpretive skills further.


I have not played much solo Brahms. I have played Vier Ernste Gesänge though, and dabbled with a few pieces here and there.

More thoughts please! It seems like the general opinion is that people prefer Op 119 as music but think it is still better to learn Op 116 for some reason?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Johannes Brahms op 118 No 3 Ballade

I think it's one of the greatest piano works ever written


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Beebert said:


> I have not played much solo Brahms. I have played Vier Ernste Gesänge though, and dabbled with a few pieces here and there.
> 
> More thoughts please! It seems like the general opinion is that people prefer Op 119 as music but think it is still better to learn Op 116 for some reason?


I wouldn't call that the general opinion. The only reason it would be better to learn op.116 is because there is more music in it, ie. more pieces in your repertoire. You could perform a concert every night of the week and have a different encore every time. If there was any late Brahms opus that would strike me as most valuable to learn it would be op.117. It's very popular, it's just three pieces, intermezzi, and they seem to tell a story, to be more unified than his other opuses. Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of them. I hope to learn them all some day but my skill is just not there yet. I'll never be a concert pianist but I love to play for fun.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

In general, I would say go with 116 if you want a more substantial (in terms of quantity) addition to your repertoire, and/or you like more the mysterious/esoteric side of Brahms, as these "Fantasien" tend to lean towards. For a set of pieces that works better when performed as a whole, and which showcases a wide spectrum of pathos, go with 119.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I agree with most of Allegro Con Brio's points. I would also add that your recent repertoire already leans very much towards what many might consider "heavy" listening. While both opp. 116 and 119 are generally similar to your current rep in these regards I find that op. 116 is as a whole a little "lighter", allowing for more flexible programming given your recent rep.

Listen to this by the way:




Divine music.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

regenmusic said:


> Johannes Brahms op 118 No 3 Ballade
> 
> I think it's one of the greatest piano works ever written


Yes, and on top of that it's super fun to play!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, op. 15: I must say that Brahms is very dependent upon the performance. 
I tend to want to forget about "Brahms," and concentrate on performance. I find no other composer as sensitive to performance except John Cage. 
The more over-the top the better, for me. Gary Graffman with Charles Munch, RCA 1959.

Find yourself a pianist you like, and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

I have decided for Op 116, thank you all for your great replies and help. It is a miracle, all this great music by Brahms, Schubert, Beethoven etc... What a great thing to be thankful for


----------

